# radeon R6



## victron (Jun 18, 2017)

Hello,
Recently I got new *PC on AMD pro A10-8700B* with integrated *radeon R6*. It looks that it doesn't supported by radeon driver. 
Does any chance to setup *R6 *with acceleration? 
May some one knows about future support of radeon cards?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2017)

Graphics drivers are a fast moving target at the moment. The latest and greatest cards aren't supported yet (except for NVidia because they have their own drivers). But there's quite a lot happening to get things updated to be at least up to par with the Linux drivers.

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#AMD_.2F_Radeon_Graphics


----------

